# IH 444 radiator



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

Just got a shock today when I took my radiator in to have it re-cored. Since it has an odd upper tank, they want $577 to install a new core! 

It has already been patched a couple of times, but I'm inclined to have it rodded out and give it another go.

However, if someone knows a good source for a good radiator, I be happy to get the connection.


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

With a little bit of internet searching I found a new B275 radiator in Mexico, MO for $299.75 (plus $20.00 shipping) that is supposed to work. The description says "Will also fit 424, 444, 354, 364, 384 with modifications". I was assured the modification isn't anything more than doing without the fan shroud and having the filler neck a little shorter. I can live with that for restored cooling capacity.

Radiators


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

For nearly half the price, I think I could put up with some minor modifications too!


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

A lot of the decision for non original parts rests in the ultimate purpose for a particular tractor. This is a working tractor, not a show piece, so function needed to be more of a priority than form. Of course, the price was a big factor too!


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

The new radiator has been installed, but it does need a little modification. It was made in India, so it probably has a Mahindra application too.










As you can see, the top tank is shaped different than the original and since there's a difference in width, some of the supports will have to be modified. The "V" shaped support that goes from the valve cover to the radiator will have to be fabricated to hook into the valve cover clamp with a single rod going to the center of the radiator.

This radiator doesn't have bolts in the bottom, but it does have carriage bolt slots. 7/16" X 2" is probably the proper size, but Tractor supply only had 1/2" x 2", so that's what I persuaded to fit. 

The upper and lower hoses are still the same and I have replaced them.

I adjusted the belt tensions while they were easy to get to and I'm in the process of installing a new electric temperature gauge.

The iron on the bumper is just to try to keep the front end on the ground when hauling round bales. 

BTW, the radiator came with a new cap and with the new hoses and shipping, the total bill was $339.25.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

IIRC, Mahindra picked up the tooling and license to manufacture the old model IH tractors getting started so they probably still manufacture spare parts for the old IH's.


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't remember the exact models Mahindra made that were reproductions of IHs, but they were from the same period of time as this 444. I would imaging there are still many being used in India and other places in the world and thus a demand for the radiators.

Tractors and their engines actually have a very long life span. If you figure 7000 hours at a 50 mph highway speed, my engine has 350,000 miles on it!


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, I ran into a little problem. The radiator leaks where the bottom tank is attached to the core. When I called the supplier, they said a new one is on its way and they are providing a return shipping label for the defective item.

Some days chicken salad and some days chicken feathers.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Paul5388 said:


> Well, I ran into a little problem. The radiator leaks where the bottom tank is attached to the core. When I called the supplier, they said a new one is on its way and they are providing a return shipping label for the defective item.
> 
> Some days chicken salad and some days chicken feathers.


Well that sure sucks! All that work and now you have to do it all over again. At least they standing behind their product. Hope the next one works out.


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

This is giving me a little more time to fabricate the upper brace, that goes from the valve cover to the center of this radiator. My neighbor came over today and took some measurements to build it. We're going with a straight rod with a 3/8" bolt welded at a 90 and then turn the clamp to where it's a straight shot to the radiator.

I should be able to find some 7/16" carriage bolts for the bottom mount, if I look a little further. My granddaughter found the other ones for me. 

It's already bush hogging season here, so it needs to running, but it also doesn't need to be over heating.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

By the way, I like what I can see of the roll cage in the picture. Looks pretty beefy and strong.


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

One of the local hay balers, who is familiar with a lot of tractors he's used over the years, said it was actually intended for one of the larger, but related, models. 

I have to be pretty careful with it when I'm working around trees, because it can get caught and that gets a little scary. Of course, I really don't like having the front wheels off the ground when I'm hauling round bales, so raring the front end up when the cage gets caught isn't my idea of fun.


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, I found out the main "alteration" that's needed with this radiator. If you look in the picture above, you'll notice the cap is pretty well in the center of the tank. It isn't that way on the original radiator, since it's actually offset to the rear. So, the radiator cap is now under the hood, about the distance of the cap diameter too far forward. 

That leaves two options, as far as I can see right now. 1) Leave it where it is and just take the hood off to check/add antifreeze. 2) Cut the hood so the opening extends further forward.

When I was bush hogging with it yesterday, the new temperature gauge said it's running 150 degrees F at the max. That's pretty cool and it'll be a long time before I have to worry about any additions, so I may leave it like it is for now.


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

As an update, the modification that was most needed was to cut the hood and reverse the hole so the cap wasn't under the hood. By reversing the hole, it moved it forward about 2 inches.

When I was bush hogging yesterday, the ambient temperature was in the 98 degree F range and the tractor only reached 170 degrees, so I'm a happy camper again!


----------



## tomaaron1 (Jan 6, 2013)

What is the supplier info on this radiator?


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

I got it from http://waltstractor.com/, but they may not be in business now.


----------



## herbert444 (Oct 24, 2013)

*IH444 radiator*

Paul 
can you tell me where you bought your radiator? Ithink I may need one and they are mmuch too expensive where I found one and it's on backorder too.


----------



## herbert444 (Oct 24, 2013)

Paul can you help me find a radiator for my 444?


----------

